# Know Your Temps : shlong



## TrolleyDave (Feb 25, 2011)

KYT info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Rydian
Jamstruth
Goli
_Chaz_
mucus
gifi4
monkat
RoxasIsSora
tigris
iFish
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Orc
Argentum Vir
Infinite Zero
zeromac
naglaro00
Vigilante
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prwlr.
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Vidboy10
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
JackDeeEss
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
game01
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
fudgenuts64
phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave



In the spotlight this session is: *shlong
*


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 25, 2011)

So, what would be your wish you you find Shen Long?
What game are you expecting the most?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2011)

I kind of know some of your opinion of me, but could you reiterate anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you today?
What's your opinion on the recent promotions?
What's your opinion of iFish?
What if I come up with other questions to ask later?
Favourite 'temper?
Least favourite 'temper (if you want to say)?
Favourite staff member (if not already mentioned)?


----------



## The Pi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,

How are you?
Do you like turtles?
Can you solve a rubiks cube? If so how long does it take you?
Can you play Go?
How are your testicles today?
Have you seen the Rocky horror show? if yes, your thoughts?
Best game of all time?
Worst game of all time?
What consoles do you have? Favourite?
Thoughts on religion?
Can you lick your elbow?
Did you just try to lick your elbow? 
Pi or e?
What temper do you hate the most?
What temper do you love the most?

Bye.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 25, 2011)

Why shlong?
Ds or Psp?
Why did you join GBATemp?


----------



## haflore (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know the incorrect answer to this question? 
What's your favourite game ever? 
Have you ever played a popular game, and not liked it? 
Pi or Pi(E)? 
What's your favourite game system?

I'm almost afraid to ask, but why shlong?


----------



## iFish (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll think of better wuestions later. But for now~!

Y U SO POOR?
Do you looooove me?
Twitter daily spam limit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you used to getting sexually harassed on Twitter? :3

That's all for now~


----------



## YayMii (Feb 25, 2011)

Shlong or shlort?


----------



## monkat (Feb 25, 2011)

SHLONGYPOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PANCAKES?!


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 25, 2011)

SHLONG! You were my favorite 'temper before I discovered Monkat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anime or Manga?
How much Japanese do you know?
Anime in Japanese, or dubs?
Favorite Anime of all time?
Favorite Anime you've seen recently?
Favorite Manga?
Do you eat pizzas everyday?
Stop lying, you do, don't you?
Video game you keep going back to over and over again?
When's World Ware 3 gonna start?
What will be the event that starts it?
Do you have any video game collectables?
What about Anime collectables?
What's your favorite part about living?
How's Tab Mix Plus working out for ya?
More or Moar?
^~^


----------



## tlyee61 (Feb 25, 2011)

whats a shlong
what about shshort
favorite food
favorite tv show
favorite temper besides u
best of the newly-eleced staff members?
best staff member overall
opinion on KiVan


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 25, 2011)

What is you favorite boob size ?
Boobs Vs ass who wins ?
why do you tweet so much ?
hottest anime girl ?
What hentai have you watch ?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 25, 2011)

What is your opinion of me?
Have you seen enough of me on the forums to have an opinion of my knowledge?

Would you rate my gun size if I "provided" pics?


----------



## YayMii (Feb 25, 2011)

Can you answer me why your name makes me crave Cheetos?
Or why it did in the past?
(puffs, not the other kinds)


----------



## bowlofspiders (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you like cold or hot water?
Favorite shampoo?
Do you have a dog or cat?
Is it strange being asked this from, well, a random guy?


----------



## haddad (Feb 25, 2011)

Black or White?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 25, 2011)

ahh, it's shlong.

how talllong are you?
do you like being massaged often?
why u like gurren lagann?
like cars(not movie)?


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: SmokeFox






			
				SmokeFox said:
			
		

> So, what would be your wish you you find Shen Long?
> What game are you expecting the most?
> HYPER MEGA SHLONG LAZORZ!!!!1111OENENOENENONOE
> Ummmm...I really want to get SSFIV 3D...but my parents won't get me a 3DS >:








			
				SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Spoiler: The Doctor
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Possibly...?
Street Fighter EX3
1
PS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[see reply to Sheaperd]


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Fish






			
				iFish said:
			
		

> I'll think of better wuestions later. But for now~!
> 
> Y U SO POOR?
> Do you looooove me?
> ...








			
				iFish said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Yaymiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raika (Feb 25, 2011)

Favorite type of chocolate?
Pizza or pasta?
Introvert or Extrovert?
asdfghjkl or qwertyuiop?
Favorite finishing move from an anime? :3
What musical instruments can you play?
What musical instruments are you interested in learning?
Do you like burgers?
If yes, what's your favorite type of burger?
Dark or light places?
How long can you go without sleep?
Tsundere, yandere or dandere?
Favorite anime guy?
Favorite anime girl?
Favorite Gundam?
Favorite number?
Do you know how to cook?
If yes what's your best dish?
If given a choice, would you choose to have an infinite amount of money or true love?
Breakfast, lunch or dinner?
What day of the year do you look forward to most?
Favorite day of the week?
Do you know how to snap your fingers?
Ever wanted to go on an adventure around the world?
If you were a character in a game, what class would you be? (warrior, mage, archer, ninja, knight etc)
Odd or even numbers?
If you were a girl for a day, how would you spend your day? :3
Do you like studying?
Are you an organized person or do you do things at the last minute?
What do you think of me? :3

That's all. \(^~^)/


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Stevetry






			
				Stevetry said:
			
		

> What is you favorite boob size ?
> Boobs Vs ass who wins ?
> why do you tweet so much ?
> hottest anime girl ?
> ...








			
				Stevetry said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Argentum
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TIMOTEI~
4 cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nope, I get asked worse things >.>


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: haddad






			
				haddad said:
			
		

> Black or White?
> White








			
				haddad said:
			
		

> Spoiler: game
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Holy fuck... ><
Milka. Or Sainsbury's Basic milk chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pizza :3
Somewhere in between 
zzzdrtn mmmmv8setrghf
MIKURUUUUUUUU BEEEEEEEEEEEAM!
Clarinet, recorder...and kinda the guitar >:
Guitar...maybe piano...
YESH! MORE THAN SATELISER-SENPAI!
A massive one.
Light, I'm scared of the dark >.>
Tsundere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although dandere's also nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hitsuguya-taichou. And Lelouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Draw between Kona-chan, Yuki Onna and Nagato~
Series: the original Suit: XXXG-00W0 Wing Gundam Zero
465
Not really >:
N/A
True love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dinner, it's at the end of the day.
Sunday...or Saturday.
Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hell yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mage, and I'd have Starring Inferno equipped :3
Even.
Fighting in the twisted battle set up by the Moderators between Red and Blue.
Nope >.>
I procrastinate so much.
You're awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



\(^o^)/


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 25, 2011)

Spam?
SPAM?
Twitter?
TWITTER?
SPAMMER!?
TWITTER SPAMMER?

Boredom?
Life without anime?
Life without manga?
Why so shlongy?
Shlong?
One thing you hate to do but you do it anyways?
Life without the internet?




All addressed to you now answer them!


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Boxxy woxxy






			
				BoxShot said:
			
		

> Spam?
> SPAM?
> Twitter?
> TWITTER?
> ...









































































Not really, I'm quite amused atm :3
Pretty shit ;A;
Also shit, but not as much so.
Because I can be :3
Mmmmm? Yesh?
Go to school. Talk to Fish on Twitter ;D




Done


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

O hai thar Shlongy boy!

Italian or English?
Male or female?
Ass or boobs?
Have you ever had a day you didn't tweet anything sexual?
Who's your favorite Dutch guy of 16 with blond hair and glasses on twitter?
Did I asked useful questions?
Is your mom a milf?
Am I being to random?
Why do we life?
Is pie better than cake?
Is God Japanese?
What's your favorite kind of music?
Is Jesus the grandfather of E.T.?
Is your dad dilf? (Dad I Like to Fuck)
What's the weather at your place?
What do you want for Hanukkah?
For what price did you sell your testicals?
For what price would you buy MY testicals?
Why does Google Chrome count testicals wrong and milf right?
Is silly Chrome silly?
Should I stop now?
If not what about now?


Spoiler



bye


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 25, 2011)

SHLONG~!


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: kwartel






			
				kwartel said:
			
		

> O hai thar Shlongy boy!
> 
> Italian or English?
> Male or female?
> ...








			
				kwartel said:
			
		

> Spoiler: CH
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(CamulaHikari @ Feb 25 2011, 10:45 AM) SHLONG~!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 25, 2011)

When will we meet IRL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can I get you a b-day present?
If a word is misspelled in the dictionary, how would we ever now?
Should "shlong" be in a dictionary?
Why does triangulary cut bread taste better than square bread?
How big has your twitterfamily become? xD
Can I have a hug? *puppyeyes*
Nya?


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

Why didn't CH and I get nicknames?
Why is my poop green?
Do you hate me now, due my testicles fail?
Does your pee also has this weird bacon smell?
Asian or Latina?
Should I be proud that my name is visible twice in your signature?
Should I be proud that the twitterbff thingy says that I'm your very best twitter bff?
Should the temp's new skin be pink?
If not orange?
Cunt or ass?
Hentai or real porn?
Does your mom hate you?
What about a green skin?
I'm done.. for now!
Bye my little Italian freak~! :3


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: CH again






			
				CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> When will we meet IRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			
				CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> Spoiler: ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Camula did ;D





 I have no idea...
Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Depends :3
Yes, it is an honour.
[see above]
No, that'd look nasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Definitely not.
You're an ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[classified information]
Don't think so ;A;
Maybe...
Good =w=;


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

Why do you hug me all the time on twitter?
Should the twitter logo be a dinosaur instead of a bird?
Or what about a Pokémon?
Or maybe a crocodile?
Wait.. Isn't a crocodile a dinosaur already?
No wait, that was the alligator, right?
What about a piñata?
Do you own a horse?
Do you know how magnets work?
U liek Mudkipz?
Or waffles?
Did you know I like waffles?
How much can eat on a scale of Wednesday to yellow?
Should I stop trolling now?
Do you like ice cream?
Do you like ice cream in the following way?


Spoiler










Do you also want to see CamulaHikari in a maid-costume?
Do I annoy you?
Should I really start working on my PWS instead of spamming your thread?
Will you feel lonely if I don't spam it anymore?

That's it for now.


Spoiler


----------



## Sop (Feb 25, 2011)

Sad or Happy
Sop or Pos
do you like cod
I've never watched anime should i
whats your twitter name
do you like 0's
good or bad
u mirin
u mad
hentai/anime girl that makes you horny
thats all and


Spoiler



May all your trollinz be successful troll is successful


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleutch Spammer]





			
				kwartel said:
			
		

> Why do you hug me all the time on twitter?
> *'cos you're huggable :3*
> Should the twitter logo be a dinosaur instead of a bird?
> *Yes. That'd be awesome.*
> ...








			
				kwartel said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Sop
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soapy.
Yes, you should.
@shlong543
Not in tests ;A;




Eh?
Probably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[classified information]
Thanks~ O.o


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

You sure you're not lonely without my spam?
Does this thread also look dead to you?
Do you like my bumping?
Would you like to see CamulaHikari and me in a cross-gender hentai?
How desperate are you to hug me irl?
Do you envy me for hugging CamulaHikari?
How much Dutch can you speak?
Do you also think that Sop should use question marks?
Would you case to exist when anime won't be produced anymore?
Do you have a mental problem?
Do I have a mental problem?
Is it possible that, not we, but the rest of the world have a mental problem?
When everybody is mental, doesn't mean nobody is mental?
Do you care about how people think about you?
Could you describe?
Was this list of questions less trollish then the previous list from me?
Will you post some ecchi to make me glad?
Will you change the temp rules to make it legal to post hentai, so you can do it to make me happy?

That's it for this time~!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 25, 2011)

What entered your mind while registering and you have Shlong as your username?


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Izzy~






			
				Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> What entered your mind while registering and you have Shlong as your username?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			
				Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Kwartel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you care that I'm mentally broken, due the lack of real ecchi in that pic? ;~;
Will you post REAL ecchi this time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No big list this time~! :3


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Guess who >.>






			
				kwartel said:
			
		

> Do you care that I'm mentally broken, due the lack of real ecchi in that pic? ;~;
> Will you post REAL ecchi this time?
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, an easy list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No.
No.


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't you feel bad now that you only gave me a pick of a small girl in a swimsuit, while I gave you pic of girls "eating ice-cream"?

Damn the list is even shorter this time!


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Don't you feel bad now that you only gave me a pick of a small girl in a swimsuit, while I gave you pic of girls "eating ice-cream"?
> 
> Damn the list is even shorter this time!


Nope, so


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you getting fed up of kwartel's continuous list of questions?


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Are you getting fed up of kwartel's continuous list of questions?


Yeah, kinda.
There's so many =w=;


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you also think that PK is a bit late with noticing that?
You have to blame CamulaHikari, btw.. She told me to do it!


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Do you also think that PK is a bit late with noticing that?
> You have to blame CamulaHikari, btw.. She told me to do it!


Maybe a little, but eh.
>.>
I still blame you, as you're doing it :3


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pouts* After all I've done for you. ;~; Remember the good times, like when.. when.. DAMMIT!! I GAVE YOU SERIOUS SAM SO STOP NAGGING!


Spoiler











OT (to stay within the rules~!): Don't you think it's time to remove that "thank you @kwartel16"-thingy? It's getting a bit.. old.


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...maybe. Need more space :3


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi there shlong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]

*0.* Will you answer all the questions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*1.* Do you remember me?
*2.* Do you remember our first chat here on the forums? 



Spoiler: Hint...?



2=1; x=5; 1+1=0; any ideas?


*3.* Do you like me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*4.* Do you like my Avatar?
*5.* Do you know on which topic was "born" my avatar? 



Spoiler: Do you?



You were there, you were a witness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*6.* Do you like my Personal picture?
*7.* Favorite TV Show?
*8.* Favorite Anime? 
*9.* Favorite Movie?
*10.* Favorite food?
*11.* Favorite animal?
*12.* Favorite DS Game?
*13.* Favorite PS1/2/3 Game?
*14.* Favorite Xbox/Xbox360 Game?
*15.* Favorite PC Game?
*16.* Favorite GB/C/A Game?
*17.* Favorite Wii Game?
*18.* Favorite S/Nes Game?
*19.* Favorite Genesis Game?
*20.* Favorite Flashcart?
*21.* What do you think about the Nintoaster, Super Nintoaster, Nintable and Super Genintari aka Leviticus?
*22.* At least you know what are those things? 
*23.* Do you like AVGN?
*24.* Favorite ROM Hack?
*25.* Favorite Homebrew app?
*26.* Favorite Homebrew game?
*27.* Do you like MGM?
*28.* Favorite music artist?
*29.* Favorite music genre?
*30.* Favorite music track?
*31.* What phone do you own?
*32.* Android/iTouch/Symbian/Bada OS/Windows Mobile?
*33.* Do you like to spam?
*34.* Too much questions?
*35.* Are you up for a 2nd round?
*36.* Still reading?
*37.* Mac/PC/Linux?
*38.* YouTube/MetaCafe?
*39.* Do you want me to end the "interrogation" already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*40.* Were some of these questions asked already?
If yes, then damn it, answer them again, I was too lazy to read the entire topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bye for now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you think it may not have occurred to kwartel that I noticed some time before I actually posted?


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you think that Protokun didn't get it wasn't serious? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you think that Attila13 is trying to catch up with me?
Do you think that he'll succeed?

BTW: Hi CamulaHikari!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 25, 2011)

Did I really tell kwartel to spam you?
When will you join the party with zyxelthrone and me ;~;?
You haven't been whoring enough today >:
I want my pillow-chan!!! *throws tantrum*
How was the pizza? ;3
(>^^)>
Glasses? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAAJJ kwartel~! ^^


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you CH's pillow-chan? Since she's my pillow-chan! :S


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 25, 2011)

Do I have two pillow-chan's?


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 25, 2011)

*hugs*
@shlong WHY U TWITTER SO MUCH?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on iFish?
Why does CamulaHikari spam your thread?
Do you want to visit the Cheesecake Factory now?





?
Who's Overlord Nadrian? Nah.
Should I tweet moar?
Should I make that Daft Punk helmet replica or the Handheld Portal Device?


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2011)

Am I right, if I remember that CH was my pillow-chan, before you were hers?
Do you think that it'll bother her that I don't feel special anymore?
Why does gameboy13 say that CH is a spammer, while I'm spamming WAAAAAAAAAAY more?


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2011)

My cold is stopping me form doing any work. What can I do to concentrate?

Do you ever get tempted to push people into trains?

Minecraft?

Critically assess the role that the Roman Catholic Church has played in Latin America’s politics and society since the 1960s?


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 25, 2011)

Which town do you live in?
Do you like Italy and its language?


----------



## iFish (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you get annoyed when I tweet about Apple?
Am I a fanboy? :3
You do realize I'm going to spam you now?
Penis?
Vagina?
Will you read me a bed time story over Skype one day in your sexy voice?
Did you ever get your headset working again?


----------



## YayMii (Feb 26, 2011)

@ your cheetos statement: yeah there is. There is crunchy, puffs, and a few flavors. Check the Cheetos wikipedia page.

Opinion on Justin Bieber?
Opinion on the news of JB's haircut?
Opinion on why I'm asking you about Justin Bieber?

Cheeseburgers?
Where's your favorite place for cheeseburgers?


----------



## monkat (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you love me?

Or do you *really* love me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

I love youuuu.

y so ifish?


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 26, 2011)

BoxShot?
What is twitter's tweet limit?
Are you a shlong?
Why do I dislike temp members?
Does kwartel ever stop spamming you?
Favorite food?
Do you like stalk CamulaHikari on twitter every single day?


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 26, 2011)

Why don´t you answer our questions?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 26, 2011)

Why are you leaving us in the dark


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 26, 2011)

Why cant you love us?
DO you hate us
?LOL


----------



## mameks (Feb 26, 2011)

Spoiler: Tilly :3






			
				Attila13 said:
			
		

> Hi there shlong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			
				Attila13 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Feb 26, 2011)

Spoiler: oneesa~n






			
				CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> Do I have two pillow-chan's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			
				CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> Spoiler: boygame31
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Feb 26, 2011)

Spoiler: Fishy fish fish






			
				iFish said:
			
		

> Do you get annoyed when I tweet about Apple? *Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			
				iFish said:
			
		

> Spoiler: It's all about Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Feb 26, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleneeeeeeeeeeesan]





			
				CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> Why are you leaving us in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			
				CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Feb 26, 2011)

SUSHI?~?~?

Y U EAT MI BABIES?

Wanna make babies?

Am I your favorite Canadian?

COME VISIT ME SOON


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 26, 2011)

PARTY *gets booze* *isn't trying to get you drunk*~!

Can I try some glasses :innocent:?
*lies head down on you* Why are you so cozy? 
Can I have more pillow-chans? 
Can I have you ^///^?
Why are you touching me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
When should I go to Italy again?
Why didn't I know you last summer?
Why are you advising people to sell their bodies? 
Who have you been licking today?
What are you doing atm?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you think kwartel couldn't tell I knew it wasn't serious?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 26, 2011)

Why so shlong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favourite anime?
Favourite manga?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 26, 2011)

When will you allow me to have a piggyback ride? ^///^
What is your best-kept intimate secret?
What is your biggest fear?


----------



## iFish (Feb 26, 2011)

Wanna have a three way with Camula and I?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you become almost addicted to anything you like a lot? 
If you were stranded on a high mountain top, what type of things would you want with you?
Do you like warm or cold weather?
What flavor of ice cream is your favorite?
If you could choose anywhere in the universe to spend one day where would it be?
What personality do you look for in your friends?
What 3 books would you take with you if you were going to travel to the future?
If time travel was possible, which year would you like to visit?
How did you spend your last perfect day?
If you won the jackpot on a lottery what is the first thing you would do with it?


----------



## mameks (Feb 26, 2011)

Spoiler: Teh Fish






			
				iFish said:
			
		

> SUSHI?~?~?
> *OMNOMNOM*
> Y U EAT MI BABIES?
> *'COS THEY TASTEH*
> ...








			
				iFish said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Feb 26, 2011)

What fetishes do you have? >:3


----------



## mameks (Feb 26, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Wanna have a three way with Camula and I?
> Nope.avi
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem...
Glasses and DFC.


----------



## Aogu (Feb 27, 2011)

Who is your favorite person with a vowel to consonant ration of 3:1 online?

Derp or Herp?

Have you reach your maximum level of internet meme use in reply to todays KYT questions? 

How long do you think I spent typing these questions?

What will you swap the Eden of the East boxset for?

Are you going to buy the rest of Spice & Wolf manga?

ARE YOU GOING TO COME TO LONDON MCM (May 27-29)?!

+ what is DFC?


----------



## mameks (Feb 27, 2011)

Spoiler: Aogu






			
				Aogu said:
			
		

> Who is your favorite person with a vowel to consonant ration of 3:1 online?
> *Errrrrrrrm...*
> Derp or Herp?
> *
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
Do you know me?
Do you know The Catboy?
Am I cute?
If you knew me would you buy me a beer?
If you could fly would you?
If you could fly, would you fly me to Canada?
What superpower would you want if you could have any?
Me or me?
Me or The Catboy?
Me or You?
You or The Catboy?
Linux, Windows, or Mac?
PC or Video game systems?
Starwars or Star Teck?
Yes or No?
3DS or PSP2?
Rockbox or No Rockbox?
Haxxxxx!!!???!?
Bunker or free for all?
Pokemon or Digimon?
Herp or Derp?
More questions?


----------



## mameks (Feb 27, 2011)

Spoiler: Teh Kitty Boy






			
				A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			
				A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> EDIT: New post not warranted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 27, 2011)

UYELLY?
shlung.
Doctor Who?
How much do you know Pi?
You forgot to include desktop fetishes.
How many questions will you ask on MY KYT?


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 27, 2011)

Wanna like throw ifish off a balcony?
Wanna stop spamming twitter?
Wanna not make me look and find like 100 new tweets? 















I kid about the last two I love those. No I don't mean the smilies.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 27, 2011)

Where have you been all night? 
Where are you now?
Any person you've been stalking?
Hug?
Snuggle?


----------



## mameks (Feb 27, 2011)

Spoiler: Shot Box






			
				BoxShot said:
			
		

> Wanna like throw ifish off a balcony?
> *He go splat
> 
> 
> ...








			
				BoxShot said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Camula-neesan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you missed me last night on twitter?


----------



## mameks (Feb 27, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Have you missed me last night on twitter?


Yesh, I did.


----------



## iFish (Feb 27, 2011)

Wanna have hot kinky sex, shlong?

We shall name our baby Fishong!


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 27, 2011)

Does iFish have a shlong-fetish?
Does iFish have a Shlong-fetish?
You saw what I did there?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you want me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why did you miss your 17000th tweet? >:
How is it with your twitter "family"?
?
Uke?
Meeting this year or next year?


----------



## mameks (Feb 27, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Wanna have hot kinky sex, shlong?
> 
> We shall name our baby Fishong!
> Errrrrr, not with you
> ...


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 27, 2011)

You think we will spam enough, so your KYT will be the most spammed one? (screw you monkat! *pouts*)


----------



## Officer Delibird (Feb 27, 2011)

Grab the book nearest to you, turn to page 18, and find line 4.
Stretch your left arm out as far as you can, What can you touch?
Before you started this survey, what were you doing?
What is the last thing you watched on TV?
Without looking, guess what time it is
Now look at the clock. What is the actual time?
With the exception of the computer, what can you hear?
When did you last step outside? What were you doing?
Did you dream last night?
Do you remember your dreams?
When did you last laugh?
Do you remember why / at what?
What is on the walls of the room you are in?
Seen anything weird lately?
What do you think of this quiz?
What is the last film you saw?
If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live?
If you became a multi-millionaire overnight, what would you buy?
Tell me something about you that most people don't know.
If you could change one thing about the world, regardless of guilt or politics, what would you do?
Do you like to dance?
Would you ever consider living abroad?
Does your name make any interesting anagrams?
Who made the last incoming call on your phone?
What is the last thing you downloaded onto your computer?
Last time you swam in a pool?
Type of music you like most?
Type of music you dislike most?
Are you listening to music right now?
What color is your bedroom carpet?
If you could change something about your home, without worry about expense or mess, what would you do?
What was the last thing you bought?
Have you ever ridden on a motorbike?
Would you go bungee jumping or sky diving?
Do you have a garden?
Do you really know all the words to your national anthem?
What is the first thing you think of when you wake up in the morning?
If you could eat lunch with one famous person, who would it be?
Who sent the last text message you received?
Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?
What time is bed time?
Have you ever been in a beauty pageant?
How many tattoos do you have?
If you don't have any, have you ever thought of getting one?
What did you do for your last birthday?
Do you carry a donor card?
Who was the last person you ate dinner with?
Is the glass half empty or half full?
What's the farthest-away place you've been?
When's the last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
Have you ever won a trophy?
Are you a good cook?
Do you know how to pump your own gas?
If you could meet any one person (from history or currently alive), who would it be?
Have you ever had to wear a uniform to school?
Do you touch-type?
What's under your bed?
Do you believe in love at first sight?
Think fast, what do you like right now?
Where were you on Valentine's day?
What time do you get up?
What was the name of your first pet?
Who is the second to last person to call you?
Is there anything going on this weekend?
How are you feeling right now?
What do you think about the most?
What time do you get up in the morning?
If you had A Big Win in the Lottery, how long would you wait to tell people?
Who would you tell first?
What is the last movie that you saw at the cinema?
Do you sing in the shower?
Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?
What do you do most when you are bored?
What do you do for a living?
Do you love your job?
What did you want to be when you grew up?
If you could have any job, what would you want to do/be?
Which came first the chicken or the egg?
How many keys on your key ring?
Where would you retire to?
What kind of car do you drive?
What are your best physical features?
What are your best characteristics?
If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation where would you go?
What kind of books do you like to read?
Where would you want to retire to?
What is your favorite time of the day?
Where did you grow up?
How far away from your birthplace do you live now?
What are you reading now?
Are you a morning person or a night owl?
Can you touch your nose with your tongue?
Can you close your eyes and raise your eyebrows?
Do you have pets?
How many rings before you answer the phone?
What is your best childhood memory?
What are some of the different jobs that you have had in your life?
Any new and exciting things that you would like to share?
What is most important in life?
What Inspires You?


----------



## masterpj (Feb 27, 2011)

A SNAKE?!
No wait... thats a shlong... O_O


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you also think that pj failed at his first post by not posting a question in a question only thread?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you think kwartel is to hard on pj?


----------



## The Pi (Feb 27, 2011)

What do you think of Officer Delibird's MASSIVE post?

Why do I never use the full reply thing anymore?
What reply thing do you use, fast or full?


----------



## mameks (Feb 27, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3482260:date=Feb 27 2011, 06:49 PM:name=kwartel)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(kwartel @ Feb 27 2011, 06:49 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3482260"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->You think we will spam enough, so your KYT will be the most spammed one? (screw you monkat! *pouts*)<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
You have until tonight, and Rydian's had more <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /> 11pages...



Spoiler



[titleelibird]<!--quoteo(post=3482278:date=Feb 27 2011, 07:00 PM:name=Officer Delibird)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Officer Delibird @ Feb 27 2011, 07:00 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3482278"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Grab the book nearest to you, turn to page 18, and find line 4.
<b>"there is not like any spoken in the Archipelago, or the other reaches,"</b>
Stretch your left arm out as far as you can, What can you touch?
<b>Nothing there :/</b>
Before you started this survey, what were you doing?
<b>Eating supper</b>
What is the last thing you watched on TV?
<b>Italy v Wales (rugby)</b>
Without looking, guess what time it is
<b>1810</b>
Now look at the clock. What is the actual time?
<b>1812</b>
With the exception of the computer, what can you hear?
<b>My sister's TV</b>
When did you last step outside? What were you doing?
<b>About 6 hours ago. Going for lunch.</b>
Did you dream last night?
<b>I don't know, I never remember my dreams</b>
Do you remember your dreams?
<b>See above</b>
When did you last laugh?
<b>About 1 hour ago</b>
Do you remember why / at what?
<b>Someone sent me a funny picture...can't find a link >:</b>
What is on the walls of the room you are in?
<b>Light shades.</b>
Seen anything weird lately?
<b>You have no idea <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ph34r.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ph34r.gif" /></b>
What do you think of this quiz?
<b>Fucking massive, but pretty good ^~^</b>
What is the last film you saw?
<b>Eh...can't remember =w=;</b>
If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live?
<b>Somewhere in America...probably</b>
If you became a multi-millionaire overnight, what would you buy?
<b>All the manga|anime and related items I could</b>
Tell me something about you that most people don't know.
<b>Ehhhhhhhh, <acronym title='I&#39m bi'>[classified information]</acronym></b>
If you could change one thing about the world, regardless of guilt or politics, what would you do?
<b>War, it ruins the economy nyo~</b>
Do you like to dance?
<b>Nope, I'm shit at it</b>
Would you ever consider living abroad?
<b>we moved from England to Italy...</b>
Does your name make any interesting anagrams?
<b>Angel Lox :3</b>
Who made the last incoming call on your phone?
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=aogu' target=_blank title='View profile for member aogu'}>aogu</a></b>
What is the last thing you downloaded onto your computer?
<b>>50GB of anime :3</b>
Last time you swam in a pool?
<b>Last summer</b>
Type of music you like most?
<b>Gaaaaa, I dunno, electro, dub-step?</b>
Type of music you dislike most?
<b>Rap</b>
Are you listening to music right now?
<b>Nope, I want to though, but my iPod's in another room, and my laptop's playin silly buggers.</b>
What color is your bedroom carpet?
<b>I have tiles :3</b>
If you could change something about your home, without worry about expense or mess, what would you do?
<b>Make it bigger</b>
What was the last thing you bought?
<b>A doughnut ^~^</b>
Have you ever ridden on a motorbike?
<b>Nope <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /></b>
Would you go bungee jumping or sky diving?
<b>No, I'm scared of heights =w=;</b>
Do you have a garden?
<b>Nope, now living in an apartment.</b>
Do you really know all the words to your national anthem?
<b>English: Nope. Italian: Nope</b>
What is the first thing you think of when you wake up in the morning?
<b>HUNGRYYYYYYYY</b>
If you could eat lunch with one famous person, who would it be?
<b>Ummmm, Hayao Miyazaki</b>
Who sent the last text message you received?
<b>My mum <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b>
Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?
<b>Forbidden Planet</b>
What time is bed time?
<b>Around 1030 I go to bed, but I stay up until whenever.</b>
Have you ever been in a beauty pageant?
<b>Nope ;A;</b>
How many tattoos do you have?
<b>Zilch</b>
If you don't have any, have you ever thought of getting one?
<b>Yeah, but I'm not saying where <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /></b>
What did you do for your last birthday?
<b>Ummm, I was at school, I think ;A;</b>
Do you carry a donor card?
<b>Nerp</b>
Who was the last person you ate dinner with?
<b>My mum and sister</b>
Is the glass half empty or half full?
<b>Half empty :/</b>
What's the farthest-away place you've been?
<b>Greece <__></b>
When's the last time you ate a homegrown tomato?
<b>Eh, ~5 years ago ><</b>
Have you ever won a trophy?
<b>No <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="sad.gif" /></b>
Are you a good cook?
<b>lolno...</b>
Do you know how to pump your own gas?
<b>Ehhhh, think so <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /></b>
If you could meet any one person (from history or currently alive), who would it be?
<b>Real person? Ehhhh, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=CamulaHikari' target=_blank title='View profile for member CamulaHikari'}>CamulaHikari</a> ;D</b>
Have you ever had to wear a uniform to school?
<b>Yup, for most of my life. We have one at my current on, technically, but it's more of a 'dress-code'</b>
Do you touch-type?
<b>Nope, I suck so bad.</b>
What's under your bed?
<b>My kittens <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /></b>
Do you believe in love at first sight?
<b>Yup <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>
Think fast, what do you like right now?
<b>Eat chocolate >:</b>
Where were you on Valentine's day?
<b>At school =w=;</b>
What time do you get up?
<b>Depends, but around 8</b>
What was the name of your first pet?
<b>Mickey; Socks</b>
Who is the second to last person to call you?
<b>My dad</b>
Is there anything going on this weekend?
<b>Nope, back at school >:</b>
How are you feeling right now?
<b>Pretty tired...</b>
What do you think about the most?
<b>Animu</b>
What time do you get up in the morning?
<b>See above.</b>
If you had A Big Win in the Lottery, how long would you wait to tell people?
<b>Straight away</b>
Who would you tell first?
<b>I'd tell Facebook and Twitter at the same time, so everyone.</b>
What is the last movie that you saw at the cinema?
<b>Iron Man 2</b>
Do you sing in the shower?
<b>Nope <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b>
Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?
<b>See above</b>
What do you do most when you are bored?
<b>Watch anime</b>
What do you do for a living?
<b>Go to school...</b>
Do you love your job?
<b>Nope.</b>
What did you want to be when you grew up?
<b>I don't actually know ;A;</b>
If you could have any job, what would you want to do/be?
<b>Anime reviewer <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b>
Which came first the chicken or the egg?
<b>Chicken</b>
How many keys on your key ring?
<b>None, I have no keys =w=;</b>
Where would you retire to?
<b>Somewhere warm, and far away...</b>
What kind of car do you drive?
<b>None <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b>
What are your best physical features?
<b><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /></b>
What are your best characteristics?
<b>...I don't know :/</b>
If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation where would you go?
<b>Japan xP</b>
What kind of books do you like to read?
<b>I'll read most anything <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /></b>
Where would you want to retire to?
<b>See above</b>
What is your favorite time of the day?
<b>Sleepy time</b>
Where did you grow up?
<b>Manchester</b>
How far away from your birthplace do you live now?
<b>~2000km</b>
What are you reading now?
<b>Royal Flash</b>
Are you a morning person or a night owl?
<b>Night Owl :3</b>
Can you touch your nose with your tongue?
<b>Nope</b>
Can you close your eyes and raise your eyebrows?
<b>Yesh</b>
Do you have pets?
<b>4 cats</b>
How many rings before you answer the phone?
<b>I answer ASAP</b>
What is your best childhood memory?
<b>Playing with my cats under a table</b>
What are some of the different jobs that you have had in your life?
<b>None, as of yet</b>
Any new and exciting things that you would like to share?
<b>Nope, nothing exciting :/</b>
What is most important in life?
<b>Friends, family, and anime xD</b>
What Inspires You?
<b>Music, anime, and some random shit I see around the place</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


Thank fuck that one's done...

<!--quoteo(post=3482283:date=Feb 27 2011, 07:02 PM:name=masterpj)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(masterpj @ Feb 27 2011, 07:02 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3482283"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->A SNAKE?!
No wait... thats a shlong... O_O<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />

<!--quoteo(post=3482294:date=Feb 27 2011, 07:11 PM:name=kwartel)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(kwartel @ Feb 27 2011, 07:11 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3482294"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Do you also think that pj failed at his first post by not posting a question in a question only thread?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yup ^~^

<!--quoteo(post=3482340:date=Feb 27 2011, 07:35 PM:name=CamulaHikari)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(CamulaHikari @ Feb 27 2011, 07:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3482340"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Do you think kwartel is to hard on pj? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yesh <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />


----------



## mameks (Feb 27, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> What do you think of Officer Delibird's MASSIVE post?
> 
> Why do I never use the full reply thing anymore?
> What reply thing do you use, fast or full?


FUCKING MASSIVE ;A;

'cos quick reply's easier ^~^
Fast


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Feb 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

>


Added :3


----------



## masterpj (Feb 27, 2011)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Do you also think that pj failed at his first post by not posting a question in a question only thread?



I'm new :


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry folks but this session's over now!  Thanks for taking part shlong, we hope you enjoyed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t280878-know-your-temps-camulahikari


----------

